# DGT 6000 has arrived



## TerryJW (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi everyone. Just picked up my new tractor. WOW! what a well built tractor. For the bang for the buck this is great garden tractor. It has an hour meter, amp meter, rpm gage, cast front axle, metal hood cover, pressurized oil system, 24" tires and many more items that make this a quality tractor.
Just wanted to share my tractor purchase with with you guys.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Congrats on the new machine. I've always been impressed by what you get for the money with the DGT 6000. There seems to be quite a few satisfied DGT owners on this site.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome to a fellow Pennsylvanian! And congratulations on your new tractor! Is Santa bringing any attachments?


----------



## TerryJW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Attachments*

No attachments at this time. Santa ran out of money. But I sure would like to have a snowblower , weights, chains and a front bumper. Maybe next year.


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Congrat Terry. I think you'll be quite happy.
Now, dress her up! 

SnowMower


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Check your PM.......I sent you one a lonnnnnnnnnng time back........


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Congrats Terry you have a good machine. But if you didn't get no attachments you have a long wait to be able to use it:winky:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Congratulations Terry:thumbsup: 

It's a blast getting a new tractor and then going over every inch of it....have a ball


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Nothing like a new tractor. Where are the pictures??????
Rodster


----------



## TerryJW (Aug 23, 2004)

Thanks everyone. May be getting a digital camera from santa. If I do I will take some pictures and try to post them. Thanks again everyone and MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL.


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

*New GT tractor*

 Well Terry you must have been a" GOOD BOY" to get your new tractor.I have had a GT-5000 for one year with over 100+ hours of work time and have had no problem's and nothing but a lot of fun doing and maken new mod's for it. :thumbsup: :santa: 
There are many great different type tractor owner's on this FORUM and just ask and they are alway's will to help with new ideas . Jody can help with a chrome bumper then SJ can hel you with chrome hub-cap's and 
Topdj with an ACTUATOR and the list goes on . Really happy for you getting your new ride :tractorsm :spinsmile be S A F E


----------



## TerryJW (Aug 23, 2004)

Thanks Sam, I have already thought of a few things I would like to add on the tractor and I also like chrome on things to dress them up. My grandpa had a 56 coupe deville loaded with chrome. loved that car. Just reading and looking at this forum every day has given me a few ideas and I know if I ever need any help or have any questions about my tractor there are a great bunch of guys out there with the same interests willing to help. I wonder if they make chrome reverse wheels for my tractor. 

Thanks again Sam


----------

